# Rear Slide Support Bracket.



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Just pulled my 2008 25rss out of storage so I could do some mods (full tub install) prior to the first trip at the end of April. I noticed one of the rear slide support brackets has a crack in it. After doing a search for prior discussions on the topic here I couldn`t find any part # listed for the bracket, I am assuming an A&E awning bottom support bracket will be the correct one but after doing an internet seach for awning parts there seems to be several versions of this part.My question is does anyone know what the correct part # is? I want to order a couple of brackets so I can have one as a spare.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Correction there was a post yesterday with a part # listed but my bracket looks closer to # 3108221.007 hence the quandary.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only difference is styling or maybe color. The clip is a more or less standard size for the awning foot support. Try your local RV store first to see if they have them in stock.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks to this site and a post which was listed last year about support brackets breaking, I asked for a spare bracket when we picked up our trailer "just in case." One of many "gems" I have picked-up while viewing this site.








As a side note...while traveling home from visiting family in Michigan last week, we passed a Keystone facility along route 80 in Indiana. Is this where many of our OB's are made? Is this the facility some got a tour of?


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

I checked with our RV parts store and they had to order the bracket, it will cost $20. Just for the heck of it I e-mailed Keystone about this issue and referred to it as a "common" problem among OB owners. As expected they replied as not knowing of any probelms with the rear slide support brackets. Thanks to Gilligan the engineer


----------

